

Ask HN: What are examples of 'open' social networks? - AlexMuir

By that I mean somewhere that you connect with people you don't know - as opposed to capturing your existing social group (Facebook, LinkedIn).
======
AlexMuir
<http://www.HackerNewsers.com>

------
AlexMuir
Twitter is one.

